# Neue Autos für NFS Most Wanted



## einrudelgurken (23. Juni 2010)

*Neue Autos für NFS Most Wanted*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe ein Problem!!!
Ich habe mir hier: NFSCars  Need For Speed: Most Wanted  Ferrari 360 Spider by Arushan
Den Mod- Loader runtergeladen, damit ich andere Autos fahren kann, nur wenn ich den installiere geht bei mir jedes Mal die speed.exe nicht mehr und ich kann das spiel nicht starten. Weis jemand wie ich das beheben kann?
Brauche da dringend Hilfe.
Hab auch schon ein fix geladen hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Und noch was:
Ich habe mir auch andere Autos geladen, weis da jemand wie ich die installieren kann, dass ich die auch im Karriere-Modus fahren kann?
Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man die anderen Autos nicht überschreibt, sondern das die dann auch noch vorhanden sind?

MfG
Einrudelgurken

P.S. Habe Win 7 64-bit, fals das wichtig ist.


----------

